# Self recharging batteries?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.saikatbiswas.com/web/Projects/Livecell.htm

Just saw this while thinking of more portable power solutions for those on the move, outdoors, or away from a plug a lot. Interesting, strap to the leg or ankle or bag/purse/murse/etc and as you move it charges up the cell again.

No need to worry about sunlight light solar panels that work only during the day and for those that ride and don't want to add extra friction to the wheels via a dynamo you can still carry spare extra power while you're rolling the streets.

Interesting 0.35v in 25days in this article of of HK scientists that made a self charging battery out of silver and gold electrodes.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/20/self_charging_battery/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm..

http://gizmodo.com/5588618/self+charging-batteries-powered-by-vibration

Insert 'upper tv channels' comment -here-.  LOL. Nice so for those that are travelling or only use thier phones for emergency use or little use at all other then a micro burst of energy for a couple texts could keep thier phones charged up without the charging cable and have a longer trip at a time.

Now if only the batteries could charge quicker for cameras or GPS's with WAAS enabled....... or laptops! Hmm.. I don't think the platter HD's would appreciate all the vibrations that much but a SSD HD? Oh baby baby baaaaby if I could get a laptop that gave me the ability to extend the battery time to 48-72hrs or a week that would r0x0r.

http://www.technologyreview.com/news/407636/flexible-batteries-that-never-need-to-be/  didn't know it was in the Ipod Nano.


----------

